# Taliban Impostor Tricked Afghan President.



## Chopstick (Nov 23, 2010)

This is priceless.  I say this guy has a future in Vegas!

http://www.aolnews.com/world/articl...d-afghan-president-hamid-karzai-nato/19730027



> For months, NATO helicopters ferried a man believed to be one of the Taliban's most senior commanders back and forth from Pakistan to Kabul for secret talks with Afghan President Hamid Karzai.
> 
> The bearded, turbaned man identified himself as Mullah Akhtar Mohammad Mansour and engaged in high-level secret talks with Karzai and his aides on at least three occasions, showing keen insight into Afghanistan's politics. His willingness to negotiate on behalf of the reclusive, dangerous Taliban was heralded by everyone from Karzai to Gen. David Petraeus as one of the most hopeful signs that peace could finally come to Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ahhhh hahahahaha.  This is another great EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not 100% convinced that the guy wasn't legit, and this isn't some kind of major deception plan.

At the same time, I wouldn't put it past ISI to pull some shit like this off.


----------



## AWP (Nov 23, 2010)

Why not? Karzai masquerades as a president....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 23, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Why not? Karzai masquerades as a president....



Ding ding ding..we have a winnah!


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 23, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Why not? Karzai masquerades as a president....


He wins the boobie prize....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/1...ency-blamed-taliban-impostor/?test=latestnews

British Intelligence Agency Funded Taliban Impostor.



> An investigation by The Times shows that British agents paid Mullah Akhtar Mohammad Mansour from May this year, promoting him as a genuine Taliban figure of the highest standing who was capable of negotiating with senior American and Afghan officials.
> But according to officials in Britain, America and Afghanistan, he was uncovered this month as a fraud, dealing a blow to the credibility of the British Secret Intelligence Service, MI6.
> Far from being a former Taliban government minister, Mansour is now thought to have been a shopkeeper, a minor Taliban commander, or simply a well-connected opportunist from the Pakistani border city of Quetta.
> “British Intelligence was naive and there was wishful thinking on our part,” a senior Afghan government official said Thursday.
> On Thursday night, Bill Harris, who retired this month as the most senior U.S. representative in Kandahar province, told The Times that it was not British intelligence officers alone who were responsible for the error. “Something this stupid generally requires teamwork,” he said.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 26, 2010)

_



			“Something this stupid generally requires teamwork,”
		
Click to expand...

_That ought to be somebody's sig line


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 26, 2010)

That is t-shirt worthy for sure Mara.


----------

